# Is Gander Mountain Serious?



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

This post is a little late. i went to gandermountain to purchase a Mosberg 500 combo. They were asking $379.00 not including a scoped slug barrel. While there i decided to delay the purchase until i could do a little comparison shopping. I left the store and drove over to the local Dick's Sporting Goods in Bainbridge. They had two left in stock. i asked the price and was a little shocked. They were asking $349.00 with the scoped slug barrel. needless to say i went with that one. I also picked up a hard carrying case and after taxes for both the gun and the case i paid $6.00 more than i would have paid for just the gun alone at Gander Mountain. How do they sale guns if they are so over priced and not offering the same packages for the same guns. i know they have different services when you buy firearms there but let's get real. someone please explain this to me.


----------



## bird-dogman (Apr 7, 2010)

Last fall I purchased a Savage ML10-II muzzle loader. Fin Feather and Fur in Ashland had a special selling them for $649, Gander Mountain said they had to charge at least $850 or they would make no profit !! 

The quoted dollar values are approximate, I really cant rememeber. I DO remember there was about a $150-$200 difference.

There are also selling Evinrude XD-50 oil for ($44.00 +TAX) per gallon. I buy it online for $28.00 including shipping delivered to my door, WTF.

Jim


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Gander is out of there mind as far as prices go on MANY things, fishing as well some baits are priced 1-2.00 higher than other places. However you look at some of there boots or camping stuff and they are priced very well. Just depends on what your looking for.

I guess that's why they call it shopping


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Gander has some of the most crazy gun prices you will ever see, most of the time I just walk out shaking my head. Every once in awhile you will walk in there and find a good deal though.


----------



## Z_28_0117 (Mar 30, 2010)

I saw a box of 20 Federal .308 win. for $69.99 in the clearance bin. I'm always suspicious if I see something for a reasonable price there.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

Bainbridge has a dicks sporting goods?


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I think their ammo pricing is to be laughed at.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i would only go to fin feather fur for any gun purchase. well worth the drive.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive only EVER found one deal on a firearm at gander. it was a brand new glock C19 for $359.00 i asked the guy behind the counter if that was the right price, he pulled it out of the case, looked at the tag and said "yea, i guess" that glock is now mine other than that, they ARE CRAZY HIGH on their firearm prices. there are deals else where in the store, like Kgone said, just matters what youre looking for.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I would wait till arround deer season and the 500 combo go down to 279-300 man gander sure does tax on some guns lol god forbid you try to sell one there .....


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

jeffmo said:


> Bainbridge has a dicks sporting goods?


Yes, it is located across from the old Geauga Lake Amusement Park. I know some people see that as being Aurora but it is listed as Bainbridge.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

BigDub007 said:


> man gander sure does tax on some guns lol god forbid you try to sell one there .....


Since we are piling on here , I took a 28ga Ruger Red Label, unfired, in perfect condition in there several years ago to peddle because I wanted to buy something else that they had on their rack,used, for sale. They "evaluated" it for about a half hour and graded it at 95%. They then said they could give me $400 for it! I about crapped myself. I could not believe that the clown could even keep a straight face about it. I sold the gun outright two days later for $1100 and, of course, never have gone back to spend any money there. I'll buy my firearms elsewhere.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

LJACKSON36 said:


> Yes, it is located across from the old Geauga Lake Amusement Park. I know some people see that as being Aurora but it is listed as Bainbridge.


Jeff, that's not the same Bainbridge we know


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I think Gander is trying to sell guns at MSRP instead of a reasonable rate. I have my FFL and unless you sell at MSRP or hold ALOT of inventory, which Gander does, its hard to make any money off of guns alone. There is not a lot of markup from what I've found. The Fin, Dicks, and Vances have the best prices around that I have seen. Alot of times I can go to one of these stores and still pay less than what I can get if for at cost.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Just like what was said above, it all depends on what your looking for. In my mind the store is named approperatly, Gander Mountain, You just go in to take a Gander at things that they charge a Mountain of money for. 
I always buy elswhere. If I stroll in to kill some time and they do have a good deal I still make it a point to check other places before I buy. I only tried to buy one gun there some years ago and they made it such a hassle that I got in my truck and drove all the way up to the Fin in ashland from Columbus to get the rifle I wanted that day. I don't believe the waiting period exists anymore but I still wouldn't buy a firearm from the mountain after that BS and I don't care if they ever do have the lowest price on a firearm, Which I believe to be highly unlikely..... I guess there are some people out there that must have too much money that they don't care what the price is, if it's there and they want it they buy it. I guess that just saves on the leg work of getting the most for your dollar. Wish I had a endless amount of cash.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

DaleM said:


> Jeff, that's not the same Bainbridge we know


yeah,i haven't been through the Bainbridge i know in a while.thought,man,things must be booming down there!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree Gander's prices are high, in most cases.
I bought a new S/W 9MM semi auto pistol earlier this year and it was less than any of the other places were. It was on sale at the time plus I had a gift card for $25.00.
So if you watch the sales you can get a better price at times. Everyday sales-- I go to Vance's, or Buckeye outdoors. Their prices are better for everyday buying of guns for sure.


----------



## brookvillescott (Aug 15, 2010)

I went to Gander Mountain one time and thats all it took for me realize this place wasnt for me...i was looking at Fly reels...... Everything was overpriced in there...............


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

When they were just a mail order opperation they kept reasonable prices most of the time they were better with S&H than buying anywhere local. When they sold out that opperation and went to retail stores their prices went up as fast as their stores. Now with email ordering I was in hope their prices would drop some. Square footage is now what we pay for not the product.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

they are a bit pricey but they've price matched for me quite a few times.


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

monsterKAT11 said:


> they are a bit pricey but they've price matched for me quite a few times.


You are fortunate as there have been times that i have gone into the local gander because i have found something a little cheaper elsewhere and had been told they in no way will do a price match.


----------



## kevin hanzel (Jun 2, 2010)

you're complaining over 30 dollars? you feel this is post worthy? maybe if you need 30 dollars that badly you shouldnt be buying a gun... maybe feed your kids or put gas in your tank.... come on man its 30 dollars. what a joke of a post.


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

kevin hanzel said:


> you're complaining over 30 dollars? you feel this is post worthy? maybe if you need 30 dollars that badly you shouldnt be buying a gun... maybe feed your kids or put gas in your tank.... come on man its 30 dollars. what a joke of a post.


Kevin, it was not just the fact that i saved 30 dollars. it was also the fact that gander was not offering the complete package that Dick's had. now had I purchased the gun at Gander which I must restate had no scope for the rifled barrel means I would have had to purchase a scope for another 50-100 dollars depending on the type. Thererfore it was just not a savings of 30.00 dallors it was mouch more and IMO very much worth going somewhere else and getting a better deal. Also if you noticed I am not the only one that feels that Gander is over-priced on many of their firearms. I am also sure that if this post had been placed on any other forum it would have garnered many of the same responses that mine did. Dont get me wrong I shop at Gander a couple times a month but just like many of the members who posted here, you, I and they dont want to feel like you are being taken advantage of.


----------



## CelticCross (Aug 18, 2010)

kevin hanzel said:


> you're complaining over 30 dollars? you feel this is post worthy? maybe if you need 30 dollars that badly you shouldnt be buying a gun... maybe feed your kids or put gas in your tank.... come on man its 30 dollars. what a joke of a post.


some people that are less fortunate than you are need money more, and like to buy things at a reasonable price. I myself dont buy anything at msrp. 

I cant believe your post, and to be honest buddy YOUR post is not post worthy, dont go into someones thread dogging on them for wanting a better deal, its what we all do. 

Its called being intelligent and shopping around for the best price to save money. Everyone does it, i would NEVER want to get TAXED like that.

Next time, think about your post before posting it. You are trolling. 

AND it is not just 30 bucks, he said that dicks had a pacage, gander mountain was just selling the bare gun with nothing else. That is a load of bull. 

The extras he got with the gun were probably worth like he said 50-100. 

Now, 130 you might even complain about it. So stop it, and dont post negative crap.


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

No need to defend yourself or reply to retarded posts. Just ignore them and keep going like they're not even part of the discussion. Anyways, GM is freakin ridiculous. I had a buddy who worked there a while back. I go in to look at guns, and he pulls me aside from behind his counter and says "don't even waste your time lookin man, just go to dick's or something, our gun prices are just dumb"...lol


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

CelticCross said:


> some people that are less fortunate than you are need money more, and like to buy things at a reasonable price. I myself dont buy anything at msrp.
> 
> I cant believe your post, and to be honest buddy YOUR post is not post worthy, dont go into someones thread dogging on them for wanting a better deal, its what we all do.
> 
> ...


I AGREE, it's being called a* 'EDUCATED CONSUMER."*

Heck i've been known to go across the street to save 2 cents for a gallon of gas.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

ive only ever looked but ive been told that the sportsmen den in shelby has the best gun prices around my buddy claims they cant be beat some of you may just check it out cant hurt


----------

